# Angelspit



## Furretsu (Aug 23, 2008)

Anybody here heard of them/like them? I was actually recommended them a while ago by a friend, and let's just say I've never doubted said friend since. I never thought I would find myself liking this kind of music, but holy crap, I think Angelspit has opened up the entire world of industrial/ebm/electronic music for me.

They have lots of free mp3s on their site. If you want to try them out, check out 100%, Wreak Havoc, or A La Mode, A La Mort... all from _Krankhaus_, which is now one of my favorite albums. So yeah. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't like people rapping to the kind of music you can make by fake-spitting into your cupped hands, though I don't mean to discourage more AKsuggestions.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 23, 2008)

... Huh? Care to explain your post? EBM has nothing to do with rapping or rap at all. O_o;


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 23, 2008)

I listened to 100%, Vena Cava and Wreak Havoc. All of them sounded very much like a form of rapping, to me (at least as much as some mallcore bands have rapped lyrics). Perhaps you have a different definition of rap, etc. And thanks for not getting mad, my post is worded a bit unnecessarily caustic, and I don't like to promote beatdowns on other people's likes :/


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm more confused than anything. Sure, it's not exactly classically-influenced opera, but it's certainly not rapping. A lot of modern music is leaning more towards talking than singing, but it's still singing nonetheless. Maybe A La Mode, A La Mort could change your mind? I dunno. But it's definitely not rapping, although there are lots of ebm acts that include rapping.

Also, Vena Cava is probably their worst song; I'm really sorry you had to sit through it. XD


----------



## Altmer (Aug 24, 2008)

Guys rapping can be done tastefully. Case in point: Pain of Salvation.

I have never heard of these guys and am not a big industrial fan (unless it's industrial rock/metal).


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 24, 2008)

A lot of people consider Angelspit industrial rock, too, but I personally don't. Yeah, their songs all have a guitar and drums, but it's way to synthetic to be called "rock", I think. But they can definitely be a very heavy band.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah well for me it actually has to be pretty metal... that is, like Pain or Rammstein or Nine Inch Nails


----------

